# Hi Guys and Gals



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

Guess it's about time to introduce myself. (been lurking around about long enough).
My Name is Bob aka "Doc" Bob (long story) I've been sailing since I was a teenager (I'm 54 now) my wife, Christine, is my 1st (and only Mate) and we have been sailing together for over 25 years. Crew is my sail cat "Fog" she's been sailing with me since she was a kitten. We sail out of AuGres Michigan, located in Saginaw Bay, Lake Huron. My 2nd luv is the SV Crysta, a Chrysler 26, I've owned many boats and this is the last one. I've just about finished a complete refit on her. We mostly cruise weekends, though this summer we will be making a month long cruise to the Manitou Islands located in Lake Michigan. We SCUBA Dive and like to fish when we can. Look forward to participating and meeting you all (online) feel like I know some of you already (been a member for a while). 
Thanks all "Doc" Bob


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy Cow ...you put a whole new dimension to the term....First post Since 2003....Your a professional ...Lurker....Keep an eye on this one boys...



docbob5707 said:


> Guess it's about time to introduce myself. (been lurking around about long enough).
> My Name is Bob aka "Doc" Bob (long story) I've been sailing since I was a teenager (I'm 54 now) my wife, Christine, is my 1st (and only Mate) and we have been sailing together for over 25 years. Crew is my sail cat "Fog" she's been sailing with me since she was a kitten. We sail out of AuGres Michigan, located in Saginaw Bay, Lake Huron. My 2nd luv is the SV Crysta, a Chrysler 26, I've owned many boats and this is the last one. I've just about finished a complete refit on her. We mostly cruise weekends, though this summer we will be making a month long cruise to the Manitou Islands located in Lake Michigan. We SCUBA Dive and like to fish when we can. Look forward to participating and meeting you all (online) feel like I know some of you already (been a member for a while).
> Thanks all "Doc" Bob


Welcom Bob...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Doc. Since you've been lurking for so long you know what a great site this is. Hope to hear more from you soon.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Doc...do you know me? have you ever seen me here??

If not, can I have your photo please?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Doc. If you sail as well as you lurk, you must be one heck of a sailor!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome to the dark side Doc!


----------

